# motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.



## >ExX< (21. Dezember 2011)

*motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Moin leute,

Hab seit ein paar stunden mein tablet

Aber kann man dabei nicht einfach die anwensungen schließen die man nicht mehr braucht?
Oder gibts da nen gescheites program für?

Edit: Und wie man apps löschwn kann würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

du hast ja Android, oder? (habe null ahnung von tablets)

Lade dir den Advanced Task Manager runter, ist einfach die beste App dafür 

https://market.android.com/details?id=mobi.infolife.taskmanager


----------



## >ExX< (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

danke

Und das Programm schließt die Anwendungen wirklich?

gibts auch noch was um die cpu frequenz auszulsesen?
bzw. cpu auslastung?


ja hab android


----------



## >ExX< (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Nächstes problem: Die lautstärke geht nur noch auf 100 prozent oder nur noch aus.
Auch wen ich leiser lauter stelle verändert sich das nicht, selbst auf niedrigster stufe brüllt das ding volle suppe 

Kan mir jemand helfen?

Wenn ich lauter leiser stelle wird es mir aber schon angezeigt, auf der lautheitsskala


----------



## Crenshaw (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Mal neugestartet?


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Den Task Manager bitte sofort wieder runterschmeißen. Android ist darauf ausgelegt,
ohne Task Manager zu laufen. Durch nen Task Manager geht die Batterielaufzeit runter
und Android wird gerne mal instabild. Hier nachzulesen:



			
				DarkAdrien schrieb:
			
		

> 3.3- Taskillers
> 
> If you use a taskiller, simply don’t. Really. Or at least, disable any  option that allows the taskiller to permanently monitor and manage your  memory.
> 
> Taskillers are supposed to speed your phone by killing tasks when the  Memory is ‘full’ or above a defined limit. The problem is that it  interferes with Android built-in (and efficient) memory management. You  have to understand that what can slow down your phone is not Memory  saturation (because Android will start closing apps on its own before  reaching this situation), but CPU usage. You can still use a taskiller  to see which app are eating CPU cycles and close them. But again, don’t  let any 3rd-party app manage your memory. It will only bring you  force-closes, battery drain, and various unpredictable issues.



Ist aus dem xda-forum, die wissen wovon sie sprechen.


----------



## Iceananas (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Und das Programm schließt die Anwendungen wirklich?


Ja tut es. Aber ich würde den nur für bestimmte Apps verwenden und nicht auf auto laufen lassen (siehe post oben)



>ExX< schrieb:


> gibts auch noch was um die cpu frequenz auszulsesen?
> bzw. cpu auslastung?


https://market.android.com/details?...xkZXJzLnRhYmxldGNwdXVzYWdlc21vbml0b3JmcmVlIl0.




>ExX< schrieb:


> Nächstes problem: Die lautstärke geht nur noch auf 100 prozent oder nur noch aus.
> Auch wen ich leiser lauter stelle verändert sich das nicht, selbst auf niedrigster stufe brüllt das ding volle suppe
> 
> Kan mir jemand helfen?
> ...


 Es gibt zwei "Lautstärken", einmal Systemlautstärke und einmal Medienlautstärke.

Wenn du gerade nichts anspielst und die Lautstärke runterdrehst, dann wird nur das System (sowas wie Benachrichtigungston) leisergestellt. Musik oder Youtube bleiben gleich laut.

Die Medianlautstärke kannst du runterdrehen wenn du gerade etwas abspielst (bissl hirnrissig aber ist so).

Ansonsten drücke einmal auf den Lautsprechersymbol wenn du Lautstärke verstellst und der Balken erscheint, dann kannst du beides verstellen.


----------



## >ExX< (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Ok, hab eben mal nen Update gemacht (wurde mir vorgeschlagen) und jetzt gehts mit dem Sound wieder 

Den Task Manager hab ich nun runtergeschmissen, und die CPU App schau ich mir mal an.

Danke 


Edit: Wie soll ich die Anwendungen denn dann schließen?


----------



## zøtac (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Einfach mit dem Home-Knopf, die sind dann zwar nur minimiert aber darauf ist Android ausgelegt, bringt auch keine Nachteile


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Android verwaltet den Speicher ganz von alleine. Das wäre so als wenn du in den Körper eingreifen
würdest und versuchen würdest Prozesse zu regeln. Das kann nicht gut gehn


----------



## >ExX< (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Ok,  ich dachte nur dass dadurch die cpu mehr leisten muss und mehr strom zieht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Ich möchte hier mal kurz die Prozessverwaltung von Android erwähnen, da es ja die Wenigsten 100%ig wissen.

Als erstes solltest du den sogenannten Dalvik-Cache kennen. Der Dalvik verwaltet die Apps in der App-Liste und räumt das System auch auf, wenn eine App deinstalliert wurde, also eine Art Prozesszweig. Dieser ist ebenso für die aktiven Prozesse verantwortlich.

Wir nehmen als Beispiel mal drei Anwendungen: Den Browser, den market und eine Archivierungsapp, wie AndroZIP oder Ähnliches.

Sagen wir, als Beispiel für die Frequenzen nenne ich die meines Sensations, also von 192 MHz bis 1512 MHz (beim Tab natürlich anders). Du startest AndroZIP und archivierst oder entpackst irgendwas, folglich dreht der Prozessor auf die vollen 1,5 GHz, damit das Gnaze irgendwann auch mal fertig ist.

Du beobachtest das ganze bis 20% Fortschritt und merkst, dass es jede Sekunde ein % mehr wird, also in 20 Sekunden 20%. DAnn mimimierst du AndroZIP mit der Home-Taste und wartest nochmal 20 Sekunden. Logischerweise müsste er jetzt bei 40% sein, ist er aber nicht, sondern nur bei 23%, also 3% mehr. Wieso? Der Dalvik weist der App die niedrigste priorität zu, um den Akku zu sparen. Daraus folgern wir:
1. Minimierte Apps können den Prozessor nicht hochtakten bzw nur sehr wenig.
2. Minimierte Apps wirken sich nicht auf den Akku aus.

Damit hat man deine Akkusorgen schon beseitigt.

Und zu den Taskmanagern:
Als Beispiel hat dein Gerät 250 MB RAM. Jetzt sind davon 200 MB belegt und du willst eine App öffnen, die 55 MB RAM belegt. Soviel Platz hast du nicht. Deshalb gibt es bei Android Close-Intervalle (Bsp.: 10-15-20-25). Wenn das Gerät weniger als 25 MB RAM frei hat, werden untätige Apps geschlossen, also Apps die nichts machen. Sind nur 20 MB frei, werden untätige Systemprozesse geschlossen. Bei 15 MB freiem Speicher werden dann  aktive Apps geschlossen, z.B. der Musikplayer und bei 10 MB erst aktive Systemprozesse. Deshalb wird bei Android der RAm nie wirklich voll, denn wenn mehr RAM benötigt wird als verfügbar ist, werden einfach Apps geschlossen, die du vorher minimiert hast. Ein Taskmanager stört dieses System aber, macht das Gerät durch das falsche Beenden von Prozessen instabil.

Ein weiterer Grund gegen Task Manager ist die Akkulaufzeit, die Performance und wichtige Apps. Erstmal, um die weiteren Punkte nachvollziehen zu können: Manche Apps werden automatisch neu gestartet, wenn sie geschlossen werden.

Also zur Akkulaufzeit:
Wenn eine App vom Taskmanager geschlossen wird und diese darauf hin sofort wieder startet, entsteht ein endloser Close-Open-Kreislauf, der sich verständlicherweise negativ auf den Akku auswirkt, das sollte klar sein.

Performance:
Wenn eine App in den Close-Open-Kreislauf verfällt, muss sich der Prozessor natürlich auch um diese App kümmern, was sich negativ auf die Performance auswirkt, auch das sollte klar sein.

Und zu den wichtigen Apps:
Stell dir mal vor ein Task Manager schließt die Wecker-App. Was passiert dann? Wecker klingelt nicht>Du kommst zu Spät zu Arbeit>Wirst gefeuert>Bekommst kein H4 oder Arbeitslosengeld>Wirst zum Obdachlosen>Stirbst mit 45 (Warnung: Stark übertrieben ) Und das alles nur wegen einer App...

Also: Apps schließen = Soll dir Wurscht sein
Task Manager = Macht alles nur noch schlimmer

mfg Marcel


----------



## >ExX< (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Man,was für ne Erklärung 

Danke 

Jetzt sind glaub ich alle fragen geklärt


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*



> 1. Minimierte Apps können den Prozessor nicht hochtakten bzw nur sehr wenig.
> 2. Minimierte Apps wirken sich nicht auf den Akku aus.


Das ist doch ein Widerspruch, oder?


----------



## >ExX< (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Widerspruch, oder?


 
Wenn sie den prozessor nicht belasten können sie sich auch nicht auf den akku auswirken


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Mir gehts grad um das "bzw. nur sehr wenig".


----------



## ile (24. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gehts grad um das "bzw. nur sehr wenig".



Ist doch ganz normal geschrieben, er meint "gar nix bis ein wenig". Mathematisch gesehen also ein Intervall von gar nix bis sehr wenig (beides eingeschlossen). Verstehst du?


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Na der Punkt ist mir auch klar. 
Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das für eine, oder für mehrere minimierte Apps gilt. 

10 mal sehr wenig ist ein bisschen mehr als wenig.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Nein, wenn 10 Apps hochtakten wollen, wird es auch nur sehr wenig hochgetaktet, also nicht höher als wenn nur eine App kurz was machen will.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*

Kann man android ein keine musik im hintergrund laufen lassen?
Wenn ich im browser youtube aufmache um musik zu hören und dann in einen anderen tab wechsele wird der player automatisch pausiert.


----------



## Xion4 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: motorola xoom anwendungen schließen.*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier mal kurz die Prozessverwaltung von Android erwähnen, da es ja die Wenigsten 100%ig wissen.
> 
> Als erstes solltest du den sogenannten Dalvik-Cache kennen. Der Dalvik verwaltet die Apps in der App-Liste und räumt das System auch auf, wenn eine App deinstalliert wurde, also eine Art Prozesszweig. Dieser ist ebenso für die aktiven Prozesse verantwortlich.
> 
> ...



Sehr gute, sehr geniale Erklärung und sehr informative Erklärung, Danke dafür.

Meine Erfahrungen gestalten sich aber ein wenig anders, ich habe nun seit dem Galaxy S meine Erfahrungen mit 4 Geräten gemacht, Galaxy S und S2, Note und nun auch das Tab. Ich lasse bei allen den Advanced Taskkiller laufen, je jünger die Android-Varianten sind desto weniger schlimm ists, aber beim Galaxy S war es halt wirklich so, der Akku war sehr schnell leer und das Gerät wurde träge. Und seit dem ists Gewohnheit regelmässig mal die Apps zu beenden, Probleme mit Instabilitäten hatte ich eigentlich nie.


----------

